# 2 cobia caught today..



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep,2 were caught today,1/2 mile off the beach in Palm Beach.My buds Mike Clark and Brian Johnson

whom live in Orlando have been fishing the Juno Beach pier the last few weeks and haveseen fish but

not close enough to get a shot on them.That ended today....The Pathfinder went out and got a 30# and a 50# fish.

They saw a wad of about 15 but the fish were not aggressive and swimming south.Any ways,my blood is boiling and I caught 5 bass from a pond and got the call.:letsdrink


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

It will not be long now.


----------

